
Yahoo replaces CEO Terry Semel; Yang takes over - dpapathanasiou
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/n/a/2007/06/18/financial/f133429D12.DTL&type=business
======
sanj
A new day is rising for the technology CEO.

The sun is setting on the tall, white MBAs and rising on short, asian
engineers.

\- a short asian engineer

------
tx
There is something very very very wrong with big corporate America, whenever
execs of poorly performing companies manage to squeeze $70 million in
compensation. I fail to see any reasoning behind decisions like that, except
old&stupid; _"well... it's the way these things work"_

~~~
pg
It's no different in other industries. Teams have to pay star players lots of
money, even if they later do badly; publishers give big advances to famous
writers, and sometimes their books flop. It's just the way the world works,
not some specially sinister thing about CEOs.

~~~
jimbokun
As far as I know, this is largely an American (U.S.) phenomenon. I don't think
many other countries have the kind of disparity between managers and other
employees that American corporations have.

I have also read analyses suggesting compensation is often influenced by the
fact that board members are usely CEOs of other companies who know that their
compensation will go up if the compensation of other CEOs go up. If true, that
would qualify as "sinister" in my judgement.

------
omouse
Finally!

